# Gators



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Any body hear if the 28-12-12 are being discontinued? Checked a few sites and are sold out, don't want to get them and then need to get some warranty and then not be able to get one.


----------



## cattracks87 (Jan 11, 2011)

_Sorry posting this information is against the rules - Admin _ 

try motosport they have great selection and prices


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

try atvoutfitters


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just get MudBugs then they are the same thing... 

www.MudThrowers.com has the gators, listed as low as $69 

http://www.mudthrowers.com/inc/sdetail/309


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

If you get the bugs in a 27 or 28 they are not as good as the 26" because they added a lug to compensate for the bigger carcass. So the lugs are really skinny and were fast.


----------

